# Who else is also a member on BYC?



## Ranch Girl

I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC and Farm Girl on BYH!
Who are you on BYC and BYH?


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie

I'm hobbyfarmrookie on both.  Check out my blog listed below in my signature.


----------



## ksalvagno

ksalvagno on BYC, BYH & SS


----------



## Ranch Girl

I'm glad I'm not the only one! lol


----------



## Iwantgoats

me!  I'm smartychick!  I love BYC!!!!!


----------



## lupinfarm

Chick_a_dee on BYC and lupinfarm on SS


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie

Educate me please....What is SS?


----------



## Ranch Girl

( What is SS?  )


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie

lumpinfarm and ksalvagno both made reference to SS, what is it?


----------



## ksalvagno

http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/index.php

another forum associated with BYC & BYH


----------



## cleo

I'm The Chickens' Maid!


----------



## michickenwrangler

I'm michickenwrangler on both. A nickname bestowed on my husband by a friend of his when we got chickens, "Hey, look, it's the Michigan Chicken Wrangler!"


----------



## DouglasPeeps

I am DouglasPeeps on both!


----------



## ducks4you

Me, too, same handle, different Avatar.


----------



## Nature Watcher

I'm Nature Watcher on both.


----------



## ridinglizzard

Me too, same login for both


----------



## looptloop

SS?  Uh oh, another board to haunt......

I'm looptloop everywhere, or else I could never keep it straight.  I have 3 kids, you know what that does to ya.


----------



## BrisingrBubba

I'm from BYC!

BrisingrBubba here and there


----------



## BrisingrBubba

Oh, I'm also on SS.....


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Same on both.


----------



## Ranch Girl

Theres quite a few of the same people on BYC & BYH!


----------



## jessica117

Same handle and avatar at both


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Same on both.


----------



## rondam24

I'm Lothiriel on BYC. (Mom said to use this UN - not one I would have chosen... Oh well... )


----------



## Iwantgoats

rondam24 said:
			
		

> I'm Lothiriel on BYC. (Mom said to use this UN - not one I would have chosen... Oh well... )


 Lothiriel!

-smartychick


----------



## femalecbrown

I'm femalecbrown on both forums.


----------



## chickenwhisperer123

:bun

Im on both too!! 

Of course, I have posted ALOT more on BYC, and am a BYH lurker...


----------



## Rooster#3

im a bycer same enerything!


----------



## rondam24

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> rondam24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Lothiriel on BYC. (Mom said to use this UN - not one I would have chosen... Oh well... )
> 
> 
> 
> Lothiriel!
> 
> -smartychick
Click to expand...

Hey!!   (btw... this is technically my mom's account... lol)


----------



## melissa09

I am too. Melissa09 on BYC


----------



## Sunshine acres

hi there im 1sttimer on BYC and Sunshine acres on BYH


----------



## Hollywood Goats

I am Hollywood Chickens!


----------



## parjackson

Me too (same name)


----------



## Ranch Girl

There sure is alot of us on here! lol


----------



## GeeseRCool

I am GeeseRCool here and noahsgeese on BYC!


----------



## bella1210

i am bella1210 on both


----------



## ChickGirl6

I'm ChickGirl6 on both.


----------



## dipence71

dipence71 on all 3..BYC BYH And SS


----------



## Elia

Elia on here, and erner on BYC.:bun


----------



## Ranch Girl

Elia said:
			
		

> Elia on here, and erner on BYC.:bun


 :bun


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

I'm Pioneer Chicken here and on BYC.


----------



## lnm03

I am lnm03 here, at byc and ss....I kinda lurke here there and everywhere and occasionally join in..... my shyness comes out online too


----------



## Snowhunter

Same handle on BYC as well.. though I lurk more here, since I'm just in the learning process, not actually owning and other livestock right now


----------



## sammileah

i'm sammileah on them all.


----------



## Ranch Girl

Wow - I haven't been on BYH in FOREVER!


----------



## MysticScorpio82

I am MysticScorpio82 on BYC as well :bun


----------



## TigerLilly

I am TigerLilly on all the forums I'm on, which includes this one, BYC & SS.


----------



## Ranch Girl

Okay ... What is SS? I MUST KNOW! It's driving me crazy! :wee


----------



## lnm03

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> Okay ... What is SS? I MUST KNOW! It's driving me crazy! :wee


http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/


----------



## Ranch Girl

lnm03 said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... What is SS? I MUST KNOW! It's driving me crazy! :wee
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/
Click to expand...

*Thank You!*


----------



## More of a BYC person

My user name says it all Im Chickengal505 on byc HELLOOOOOOOO im kinnda a lurker here as i have chickens and love horses cattle sheep goats ECT.   But sadly i do not own any (I do have a baby deer does that count????)  LOL Her name is samantha and her mother was killed on the road so we are raising her (she comes and goes even though she still has her spots she does what she wants we just feed her and let her in the house and cuddle her and swoon over her) ((she has it made))


----------



## savingdogs

I found BYC first because whenever I googled a chicken question, BYC came up with the answer. I never noticed BYH or SS or the easy garden at first, but when I got dairy goats someone one BYC suggested I look over here and around that time I found SS too.

I like all the forums! I'm savingdogs on all of them now, I changed so that all would be the same and people would recognize me from one to another. 

I try to check in to the three forums once daily at least to see what the recent posts are and what interesting things people are talking about.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

I am Sebrightmom on BYC and SS  but Heavenly Springs Farm here.


----------



## jodief100

Jodief100 on Both, very creative, I know


----------



## dkluzier

dkluzier on both


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Same me on all 4 boards.

ETA I forgot The Easy Garden


----------



## ranchhand

LOL, adopted, I was just reading this and thought hey, no one has mentioned TEG!

For everyone, all the forums are great, I spend more hours reading than posting. There are links to all four sister sites at the bottom of every page. Scroll all the way down! 

I'm the same ID on all of them.


----------



## elevan

same on all the forums - I like things easy that way!


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen

ILUVSCHICKEES HERE!!!   yup, its me!


----------



## txcarl1258

Same on both.  I use my screen name for everything!  LOL


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hey Mrs. Fluffy Puffy!!!! It's chicken boy sam, here.... lol


----------



## RoseFell Farms

I'm Gerbil on BYC.....


----------



## theawesomefowl

I'm awesomefowl on BYC!


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen

omg hey guys! its iluvschickees!


----------



## mlw987m

Jerseygirl1 on BYC...........


----------



## mordarlar

I am on SS, BYC and here all under this same name.


----------



## cjdmashley

Love BYC!!


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen

hey y'all


----------



## RoseFell Farms

IloveEdwardCullen said:
			
		

> hey y'all


Chickies!!


----------



## I is me

Gerbil said:
			
		

> IloveEdwardCullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey y'all
> 
> 
> 
> Chickies!!
Click to expand...

Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!


----------



## Ranch Girl

LOVE YOUR USERNAME!!! 
Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep: Hey Bud'


----------



## Royd Wood

Good post Ranch Girl 
I'm the same on here and BYC and I must get round to sorting out an avatar


----------



## BrayJunction

I'm same on BYC, but hoping I'll have a goat avatar and username on here someday...


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen

I is me said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IloveEdwardCullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey y'all
> 
> 
> 
> Chickies!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!
Click to expand...

OMGOSH!!! DUCKIE!!!! *hugs*


----------



## RoseFell Farms

I is me said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IloveEdwardCullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey y'all
> 
> 
> 
> Chickies!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!
Click to expand...

I have no Idea who you are Ducky, can you give me a guess?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

I started on BYC and then ventured over here


----------



## I is me

IloveEdwardCullen said:
			
		

> I is me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMGOSH!!! DUCKIE!!!! *hugs*
Click to expand...

*Gasp* How did you know it was ME? Oh, I know! It was the avatar, wasn't it?


----------



## I is me

Gerbil said:
			
		

> I is me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no Idea who you are Ducky, can you give me a guess?
Click to expand...

Hmmm, a guess.... A creature much awesomer than you.


----------



## RoseFell Farms

I is me said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she is edward, not chickies. Hey Germiol, you'll never guess who I am!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no Idea who you are Ducky, can you give me a guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, a guess.... A creature much awesomer than you.
Click to expand...

Oh! Your Super moose!


----------



## I is me

Gerbil said:
			
		

> I is me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no Idea who you are Ducky, can you give me a guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, a guess.... A creature much awesomer than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Your Super moose!
Click to expand...

Why yes I am!


----------



## Arabiansnob

Im jackrooster on BYC on BYH i am ArabianSnob hahah


----------



## ChickenGirl11

I'm i<3chickens on BYC


----------



## Ranch Girl

ChickenGirl11 said:
			
		

> I'm i<3chickens on BYC


Are Me and You related?


----------



## vitamin A

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> ChickenGirl11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm i<3chickens on BYC
> 
> 
> 
> Are Me and You related?
Click to expand...

maybe two times rumoved.


----------



## Ranch Girl

vitamin A said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickenGirl11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm i<3chickens on BYC
> 
> 
> 
> Are Me and You related?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe two times rumoved.
Click to expand...

Haha - I KNOW me and you are related!


----------



## Dutchgirl

I'm Dutchgirl on BYC, and, Dutchgirl on BYH. XD


----------



## Ranch Girl




----------



## happyhensny

I am not able to remember all those different names - same on BYC and here : 

happyhensny

guess what type of creature I started with?


----------



## hcammack

I am hcammack on BYC to.


----------



## happyhensny

I recognize you!  Hi!


----------



## petej

Same handle here as on BYC!  

Hello all!


----------



## Ranch Girl

petej said:
			
		

> Same handle here as on BYC!
> 
> Hello all!


I remember you username on BYC -


----------



## animalloverabh

im on BYC! im animalloverabh on BYC, BYH and SS!


----------



## 4-HKid

im roocrazy on BYC!!!


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

Hello all!
I'm new here and I don't _really_ know why I made an account, because my only 'herd' would be my flock of chickens   I'm Louieandthecrew on BYC


----------



## sunflowerenvy

i belong to all the web sites associated with  BYC,
the easygarden.com

sufficientself.com
byh 
and byc

i am learning alot from all of you folks. i go by the same nick.
laura
ps i am not spam


----------



## AkTomboy

Same handle here as on BYC


----------



## animalloverabh

MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> I'm new here and I don't _really_ know why I made an account, because my only 'herd' would be my flock of chickens   I'm Louieandthecrew on BYC


Louieandthecrew! welcome!


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

animalloverabh said:
			
		

> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I'm new here and I don't _really_ know why I made an account, because my only 'herd' would be my flock of chickens   I'm Louieandthecrew on BYC
> 
> 
> 
> Louieandthecrew! welcome!
Click to expand...

Haha, thank you


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

GASP!  Iluvsedward, Duckie, AND Gerbil are here TOO!


----------



## theawesomefowl

This is scary- duckluv, Gerbil, and everyone here on BYH too??? (just kidding!)


----------



## animalloverabh

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> This is scary- duckluv, Gerbil, and everyone here on BYH too??? (just kidding!)


haha, soon there will be a 'Crazy Colt Thread!'


----------



## RoeDylanda

I'm RoeDylanda on both, because you can take the lady out of RI...but you can't make her pronounce her r's.


----------



## Zephyr Farms

I am ZephyrFarms on both!


----------



## RoseFell Farms

animalloverabh said:
			
		

> theawesomefowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is scary- duckluv, Gerbil, and everyone here on BYH too??? (just kidding!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, soon there will be a 'Crazy Colt Thread!'
Click to expand...

Ideas are formulating in my mind as I type..... MWAHAHAHHAAA!!! 
Wow, a lot of us are on here....


----------



## Livinwright Farm

We are Livinwright Farm on both!!  great sources of shared info!


----------



## Dutchgirl

Gerbil said:
			
		

> animalloverabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theawesomefowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is scary- duckluv, Gerbil, and everyone here on BYH too??? (just kidding!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, soon there will be a 'Crazy Colt Thread!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ideas are formulating in my mind as I type..... MWAHAHAHHAAA!!!
> Wow, a lot of us are on here....
Click to expand...

Scary! Gerbil, you're on here! 
Is it just me, or does BYC have fewer smilies?


----------



## theawesomefowl

HI!!!


----------



## Dutchgirl

I was thinking, although I know that there was a lot of trouble caused on BYC because of RP's, couldn't somebody start just ONE on here? Say, a horse RP? I think that would be fun. I am totally aware of the risks.


----------



## mama-2-4

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> ksalvagno on BYC, BYH & SS


What is SS?


----------



## RoseFell Farms

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> HI!!!


Hi!


SS is Sufficientself, it's one of BYH's sister sites.


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

Anyone else on BYC?


----------



## Ranch Girl

MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
			
		

> Anyone else on BYC?


Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?

I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC


----------



## RoseFell Farms

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else on BYC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?
> 
> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC
Click to expand...

Awesomefowl is Theawesomefowl on here. 

Guess who I am!!!!


----------



## Ranch Girl

Gerbil said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else on BYC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?
> 
> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesomefowl is Theawesomefowl on here.
> 
> Guess who I am!!!!
Click to expand...

Gerbil....??  


OH..I guess I thought ASF was MyHerdOfChickens because on BYC ASF has the same colors in her siggy...I think! d


----------



## RoseFell Farms

Correct! 

I think, I'm fairly sure, Myherdofchickens is Louie and the crew on BYC.


----------



## Ranch Girl

Well Gonna go Candle some eggies in my 1588 Genesis HB then I'm hitt'in the sack!


----------



## therealsilkiechick

i'm from byc also.


----------



## theawesomefowl

I am here!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheeps forever n ever! Cows rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else on BYC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?
> 
> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC
Click to expand...

Nope   I'll just give you little hints until you guess.

I have seven chickens
The oldest rooster is a Red Brown Cochin
His name is...

Can't tell, it gives too much away!  But I'm sure someone will guess if they look at my signature


----------



## Ranch Girl

MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else on BYC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?
> 
> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope   I'll just give you little hints until you guess.
> 
> I have seven chickens
> The oldest rooster is a Red Brown Cochin
> His name is...
> 
> Can't tell, it gives too much away!  But I'm sure someone will guess if they look at my signature
Click to expand...

Louieandthecrew!!!


----------



## jason_mazzy

BYC IN DA HIZOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl

I'm here!!!!!!!


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "awesomefowl" on BYC?
> 
> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC
> 
> 
> 
> Nope   I'll just give you little hints until you guess.
> 
> I have seven chickens
> The oldest rooster is a Red Brown Cochin
> His name is...
> 
> Can't tell, it gives too much away!  But I'm sure someone will guess if they look at my signature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louieandthecrew!!!
Click to expand...

Hah, correct!  Except I just changed my BYC signature, so they are different now


----------



## ILoveHorses

Hey!


----------



## MsPony

I'm MsPony on all 4 forums, plus any forum outside of those. It was also my license plate until that car was smashed 

Nicknames die hard <3


----------



## norcal

Me, I am, same name on BYCs, but I don't post there much.   My chickens are pissing me off, pulling each others feathers out.  
I've tried all the suggestions there and none work.   I can't get my buffs to keep their saddles on.


----------



## michelle43

I've got the same name on both forums, and enjoy both.


----------



## feather and mountain man

I am a ByCer


----------



## dot n'dave

Dot n' Dave both places....


----------



## bella1210

animalloverabh said:
			
		

> theawesomefowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is scary- duckluv, Gerbil, and everyone here on BYH too??? (just kidding!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, soon there will be a 'Crazy Colt Thread!'
Click to expand...

i was thinking of making a crazy  mares  thread if i made one would anyone join if you do not know what it is is is like a club were you like just chat about random things i know they have one for byc called the crazy pullets


----------



## terrilhb

Same on both. I love BYC.


----------



## bella1210

Dutchgirl said:
			
		

> I was thinking, although I know that there was a lot of trouble caused on BYC because of RP's, couldn't somebody start just ONE on here? Say, a horse RP? I think that would be fun. I am totally aware of the risks.


you want an RP i can make one or try to make one i have never done one before but if you are going to do it i will make one


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I am horsecrazychicklovingkid on BYC and BYH.


----------



## Sunkissed

I'm Leia's chickens on BYC and Sunkissed here.


----------



## little blue

I is me said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, a guess.... A creature much awesomer than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Your Super moose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why yes I am!
Click to expand...

hi i remember you on BYC i am little blue


----------



## little blue

Sunkissed said:
			
		

> I'm Leia's chickens on BYC and Sunkissed here.


i know you to


----------



## TGreenhut

I'm TGreenhut on both


----------



## Bedste

I am Bedste on BYC too.....  I learned so much on BYC about chickens that I was so excited to find BYH..... when I got my Honey...Goat


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I'm a squirrel no matter where you go!


----------



## MissEllie

Same on both


----------



## DonnaBelle

Same on both 2.

DonnaBelle


----------



## equinehugger3

I'm equinehugger3 on everything.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

I'm also Zinnia-Hen there.


----------



## chickendiva25

I'm chickendiva25 on there.


----------



## marlowmanor

I'm the same on both as well!


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

I am ChickieBooBoo everywhere.


----------



## thecow

hi


----------



## Dixon

I'm on BYC, I'm known as Symphony.
I'm usually Symphony on every forum, but I wanted to give Dixon, my horse, some attention.


----------



## bella1210

Dixon said:
			
		

> I'm on BYC, I'm known as Symphony.
> I'm usually Symphony on every forum, but I wanted to give Dixon, my horse, some attention.


hi symphony


----------



## Tweetingflights

I'm tweetyflights on BYC. hi to all! :bun


----------



## kstaven

I'm on BYC and all the sister sites.


----------



## Ms. Research

kstaven said:
			
		

> I'm on BYC and all the sister sites.


I've read your posts there.  BYC really is a good site along with yes I've lurked on the other sister sites too.


----------



## emily

I'm E.M Silkies on BYC. 

I didn't give myself a creative name when I joined here because I didn't realize everyone here would get me SO HOOKED on goats.   However, now that I'm hooked, I'm here all the time.


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm

I'm on there to as Soaring Chicks


----------



## froggie71

froggie71 on both


----------



## that's*satyrical

crazychics4me on BYC. Not on SS yet but might go check it out.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Im pekinduck<3er  some of you might know me  But hey to the hi to all


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sunny & the 5 egg layers on BYC!


----------



## Dapplepony

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> I'm Mrs. Fluffy Puffy on BYC and Farm Girl on BYH!
> Who are you on BYC and BYH?


I've talked (PMed)  with you before on BYC!! OMG!!   *freaking out*

I'm still the same old Dapplepony.


----------



## CYGChickies

I'm CYGChickies on BYC, BYH and I'm going to join EG and SS eventually with same name.

CYG


----------



## Year of the Rooster

I'm a member of BYC. Same username as here.


----------



## Mamaboid

Member of BYC here with same username on both.


----------



## 77Herford

For I am a member but different name...can you guess it...DAISYCHICK you can not help.


----------



## purecountrycow

Im a member there too as purecountrychicken


----------



## zzGypsy

zzGypsy on both


----------



## GLENMAR

on both too.


----------



## Cow Owner Wannabe

Muscovie Lover on BYC


----------



## EllieMay

I'm on BYC, too.

_AlienChick_ over there.


----------



## Chick1043

BYH, BYC, & TEG. Same name on all three! Not same avatar, though.


----------



## twentynine

twentynine here-- twentynine there.


----------



## PotterWatch

I'm the same on all of them though I haven't been on SS in a long time.


----------



## FarmCoe

I am FarmCoe on BYC, BYH and SS


----------



## Julienkc

Julienkc on here, BYC, and I think SS too. I don't post anywhere but BYC usually though, and mostly in the duck section there.


----------



## purplequeenvt

purplequeenvt on both!


----------



## CheerioLounge

CheerioLounge on all sister sites!!

Thanks Nifty!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

Mamaboid on BYC also.


----------



## EllieMay

Chick1043 said:
			
		

> BYH, BYC, & TEG. Same name on all three! Not same avatar, though.


Yeah, the avatar changes with each site.


----------



## RPC

I am not a member on BYC but yesterday while making my yearly trip to DeBrands Chocolates which are the best chocolates around It was really awesome to be following a car that had 2 BYC bumper stickers. So if you live in Fort Wayne, IN and drive a blue car I saw you the other day Merry Christmas. I think it is really cool to talk to everyone on here but never really think about the fact that I could run into you.


----------



## Nikki

Chicken Frenzie


----------



## Shayna

Hi my name is Shayna and I'm a BYC addict.  Due to the BYC upgrade, I am currently lost.  I tried hanging out on facebook but it just wasn't the same.  I am *not so* patiently awaiting for the new BYC to be up!
I have 4 dogs, 4 cats, 4 pot belly pigs, as well as paint silkie chickens and guinea fowl.

(same username on BYC)


----------



## Stacykins

I think the BYC being down might be great for BYH! We're enablers, here, and I am sure many poultry keepers want or already have other livestock


----------



## Shayna

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I think the BYC being down might be great for BYH! We're enablers, here, and I am sure many poultry keepers want or already have other livestock


Yes... I've always kind of wanted a couple small goats, and all the goat posts are NOT helping.


----------



## mstricer

Howdy, I'm the same on both. Didn't know I had register on all, dah, so I'm on way over to SS now, Bye see you all
Michele


----------



## daisychick

me


----------



## Shayna

:bun   I do like these cute little cows... but where are the pig and goat ones??   :bun


----------



## elevan

Shayna said:
			
		

> :bun   I do like these cute little cows... but where are the pig and goat ones??   :bun


This forum started as BackYardCows...then the goats took over    We'll have to work on Nifty to get some more diverse smileys for all the forums


----------



## Shayna

Oh, that explains it!  I didn't know this used to be BackYardCows.  Well, they are fun little cow icons!


----------



## kla37

I'm kla37 from BYC.  Used the same name 'cause I'm just not original.  I love the little cow smilies!    :bun


----------



## ForestOwl

:bun  
same on both 
  ^  ^
(*<*) HooHoo
(  V  )
  " "


----------



## artsyrobin

another byc refugee checking in, might even hang out here the rest the day! 
love the cow smilyes too!! i had horses as a kid, but now its birds, and maybe someday some herd animals- i am in eastern oklahoma and seriously in withdrawals! i have chickens, ducks, geese, guineas....


----------



## elevan

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> :bun
> same on both
> ^  ^
> (*<*) HooHoo
> (  V  )
> " "


----------



## ForestOwl

thanks!  I've been a lurker for a while, and with byc down today I thought 
i may as well join!


----------



## ChickensXOXO

I just joined today because BYC is down.


----------



## kla37

Hey BYCers, check out the picture of the week thread, there are some awesome pics on there if you need a gazing fix....


----------



## artsyrobin

kla37 said:
			
		

> Hey BYCers, check out the picture of the week thread, there are some awesome pics on there if you need a gazing fix....


where would that be???


----------



## kla37

artsyrobin, here's the link to the pic of the week sbumissions:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011


----------



## LittleLady98

I joined since BYC is remodeling...  Tho I do want to know how the RPs are going...


----------



## kla37

Sky is STILL falling.....

gonna be a late night.


----------



## ChickensXOXO

kla37 said:
			
		

> Sky is STILL falling.....
> 
> gonna be a late night.


I just checked too! 

Not sure what to do with myself....


----------



## MaggieMay

kfchickenlady on BYC!   4 more posts then Im finally getting an avatar!!!  I need eprinex dosage for silkies if anyone knows???


----------



## Nova+Sassy

I am GoldenSparrow! on BYC!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I'm ThePigeonKid on both.


----------



## ChickensXOXO

Got my avatar, but nothing would work for me, so I had to use this cartoon silkie!

I resized my pictures to fit the standard 100x100, even smaller (60x60!)... but it still wouldn't work.


----------



## MaggieMay

wish me luck avatarring, this is post #10...only took a year and a half.


----------



## elevan

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> kfchickenlady on BYC!   4 more posts then Im finally getting an avatar!!!  *I need eprinex dosage for silkies if anyone knows???*


Post your question in our Other Animals  section and I'm sure that someone can help.  Just put chicken in the title


----------



## PeepsCA

Definitely a BYC'r here! Made my nest in the Guinea Fowl Forum, but the coop's closed today... I hear it's gettin' a new paintjob, curtains and some nesting boxes... so I wandered over here to the barn to hang out and roll in the hay :bun


----------



## PeepsCA

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> wish me luck avatarring, this is post #10...only took a year and a half.


Ohhh pretty GoatGoats! Congrats on your long awaited avatar, lol!


----------



## MaggieMay

thanks, love the rear shot of the boer! 

my pic for the avatar was huge, way over the required size and it downloaded and posted no problem.


----------



## ChickensXOXO

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> thanks, love the rear shot of the boer!
> 
> my pic for the avatar was huge, way over the required size and it downloaded and posted no problem.


lol, lucky you! I had the same problem on BYC when I first joined. Later I tried a regular 100 x 100, and it worked.

Guess it just doesn't like me.


----------



## MaggieMay

maybe you can try again?  I never have luck with these things, maybe there are a lot of ppl uploading this site at once?


----------



## ChickensXOXO

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> maybe you can try again?  I never have luck with these things, maybe there are a lot of ppl uploading this site at once?


Well, it says it can't be over 15kb. That sucks!


----------



## The Chicken Lady

The BYC mods are members/mods on all the sister sites, too...


----------



## MaggieMay

ChickensXOXO said:
			
		

> MaggieMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can try again?  I never have luck with these things, maybe there are a lot of ppl uploading this site at once?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it says it can't be over 15kb. That sucks!
Click to expand...

mine was 1.75 MB...


----------



## kla37

The Chicken Lady said:
			
		

> The BYC mods are members/mods on all the sister sites, too...


Sister sites?  What are they???  Maybe I shouldn't ask....


----------



## Lothiriel

kla37 said:
			
		

> The Chicken Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BYC mods are members/mods on all the sister sites, too...
> 
> 
> 
> Sister sites?  What are they???  Maybe I shouldn't ask....
Click to expand...

Down at the very bottom.... TheEasyGarden.com, SufficientSelf.com.  

I'm Lothiriel here and on BYC. The only "herds" I have are 2 Jerseys.... 1 cow and 1  steer. Dreaming of La Manchas though... And bees...


----------



## ChickensXOXO

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> ChickensXOXO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can try again?  I never have luck with these things, maybe there are a lot of ppl uploading this site at once?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it says it can't be over 15kb. That sucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine was 1.75 MB...
Click to expand...

WHAT?!


----------



## dewey

Hi everybody, and welcome to those that just joined!  Dewey at BYC & here.


----------



## Roxyblue

me....
I'm roxyblue here and on BYC!


----------



## wannacow

I'm boxermom on BYC.  I didn't know I could use the same name...  I wasn't too computer "savvy".  :/


----------



## weimarmama

I'm weimarmama here and on BYC.


----------



## idy

On BYC I'm Idybityprettylidy


----------



## Scottcaddy

I'm just Scottcaddy on both sites <BG> We have a few horses, a few dogs, a few cats, a few grandkids, Alot of pigeons, and alot of chickens.


----------



## ibeier2000

Does anyone know what time BYC will be back up and running.  I'm going through some serious withdrawl.


----------



## Stacykins

Not 'til morning, according to the facebook page. They hit some snags.


----------



## idy

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what time BYC will be back up and running.  I'm going through some serious withdrawl.


tomorrow morning....


----------



## LittleLady98

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what time BYC will be back up and running.  I'm going through some serious withdrawl.


Tomorrow morning!


----------



## ibeier2000

OMG            It's going to be a loooooong night.


----------



## LittleLady98

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> OMG            It's going to be a loooooong night.


I know! I'm gonna be up ALL. Night. LONG!!!


----------



## ibeier2000

I guess if I get 10 posts I can post some pics of my daughters horses.


----------



## EggsNBake'n

Me, me, me! I didn't reaize how much I was on BYC, but man, I keep looking at my email eggspecting a bunch of BYC emails. I'm on my phone, so I check it like every 15 mins. Lol



These cow smileys are cool!

I'm farmerChef on BYC, btw


----------



## kansaskid

I feel pathetic....I'm not on facebook as much as i am on BYC.....Now that i joined here i'm not going to see the light of day. lol


----------



## ibeier2000

Like the old song.   You don't know what you've got.  Until you lose it.    OMG  My age is showing


----------



## ForestOwl

kansaskid said:
			
		

> I feel pathetic....I'm not on facebook as much as i am on BYC.....Now that i joined here i'm not going to see the light of day. lol


Me too, and....


----------



## EggsNBake'n

kansaskid said:
			
		

> I feel pathetic....I'm not on facebook as much as i am on BYC.....Now that i joined here i'm not going to see the light of day. lol


Me too, I have a droid, so I can check BYC whenever I want (every 15 min), I get on facebook maybe once a week, and most of the time, its to post pics of either chickens, eggs, or cakes.

Oh yah, THE SKY IS STILL FALLING!


----------



## ibeier2000

from  Lake Wales, Fl.    





			
				kansaskid said:
			
		

> I feel pathetic....I'm not on facebook as much as i am on BYC.....Now that i joined here i'm not going to see the light of day. lol


----------



## Tanichca

I'm (as the username says) Tanichca!


----------



## EllieMay

I'm AlienChick on BYC.


----------



## ~GotGoats?~

Yes! other BYCers lol  I dont feel so lonley anymore. It almost feels like Im at some hotel with other people from my neighborhood becuse or houses are being remodeld lol hopfully BYC is up and running again in a little while


----------



## autumnprairie

I am Autumnprairie on all the sister sites, I spend most of my time here. Goats are addicting just like chickens and I love them both.


----------



## ~GotGoats?~

And heres my tenth post........


----------



## gryeyes

Same here as BYC.


OOOOOH - A RABBIT forum!  I have recently been gifted with a rabbit, and will get some more Thursday (from the same folks) so this is great!


----------



## Iowa Roo Mom

Iowa Roo Mom on both.

 :bun <--- *HEY NIFTY!!!* (provided that is your name here as well) Can we get these for BYC too? Just sayin. They're super cute...


----------



## sunne73

I started on BYC in October...20 chickens later and now I see all of these goats...I am in so much trouble.


----------



## autumnprairie

sunne73 said:
			
		

> I started on BYC in October...20 chickens later and now I see all of these goats...I am in so much trouble.


yes you are because that is exactly how I started now I have 7 and 4 are pregnant and I can't wait. I still love my chickens though too!


----------



## Fierlin

It's funny to see BYC users with tens of thousands of posts here being "Just born".


----------



## Duck&GooseXing

I'm duck&chickencrazy


----------



## Fierlin

I don't suppose I'll be coming back to this site much, as I don't have any animals other than chickens.  (Whoop! There, I've probably just given away who I am! )


----------



## Guinea Fowl Galore

Fierlin said:
			
		

> It's funny to see BYC users with tens of thousands of posts here being "Just born".


It is, isn't it!
I feel so small  Time to go great me thinks  

Oh and BTW, Im GFG on both. But I did the sensible thing here and USED CAPITALS. I can't believe I didn't when registering on BYC


----------



## Fierlin

Capitals and I don't really mix very well. I usually don't use them for my longer usernames.


----------



## featherz

I'm always the same user ID everywhere I go (if it isn't taken!).


----------



## cybercat

Another memeber of BYC.  Same name.


----------



## ibeier2000

Now look what you've gone and made me do.  I'm here for a few hours yesterday to ease the withdrawl and today I get another horse and she was delivered for free.  I didn't know she was coming.           A surprise from my daughter. LOL         Why am I the last to know????    Is this some kind of sign?????


----------



## MaggieMay

YES!


----------



## cinnamongirl

Cinnamongirl on BYC too. Just remembered this site existed (d'oh!) after researching pygmy goats for weeks. Looks like I'm off to discover SS!


----------



## happyhensny

featherz said:
			
		

> I'm always the same user ID everywhere I go (if it isn't taken!).


Hey, I know you!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## jd4570

Same name, just upper case JD on BYC and lower case jd on BYH.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My computer hates BYC so I am jgoldy2 and Goldy Show Hens on BYC. My Kindle and computer both like BYH so I still be here to stay and maybe try BYC again in a few years, if only I could tell Mountain Peeps and Dan about this place


----------



## Southern by choice

Many of us at one time or another were on BYC-
You will find the "flavor" a bit different her. LOL
We love and care for our animals but many of us eat them too.
Don't be surprised.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, I am not a eater of my pets until maybe next year if I try market. Also I just found that a missing chicken was dead in my rooster's crate shut mysteriously. My prayers go to her, a 9 month old that I raised from a broody. I hid and offered to hold my rooster as my brother took her out and I grabbed a different crate.


Southern by choice said:


> Many of us at one time or another were on BYC-
> You will find the "flavor" a bit different her. LOL
> We love and care for our animals but many of us eat them too.
> Don't be surprised.


----------

